# Какие симптомы грыжи грудного отдела позвоночника?



## АлександрМ (29 Янв 2011)

*Боли в позвоночнике на уровне лопатки справа*

Здравствуйте!
У меня года два назад периодически были боли справа где-то см. в 4-5 от шеи вниз. Массажист массировала и проходили. 
46 лет вес 80 рост 177, целый день у компьютера.
Сейчас чихнул и вдруг началось резко в этой точке.
При наклоне головы как будто натягивается что-то справа. При повороте головы тоже самое. Когда запрокидываю, то совсем лабо, практически нет боли.
Что это, на взгляд профессионалов? Грыжа, защемление нерва?
Боюсь грыжи, поясничная есть, нехватало еще в шее. 
Что мне мазать, что делать?
Сейчас ситуация усугубляется тем, что мениск травмировал и дома сижу.
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## АлександрМ (29 Янв 2011)

Здравствуйте!
У меня года два назад периодически были боли справа где-то см. в 4-5 от шеи вниз. Массажист массировала и проходили. 
Мне за 40 лет вес 80 рост 177, целый день сижу у компьютера.
Сейчас чихнул и вдруг началось резко в этой точке.
При наклоне головы как будто натягивается что-то справа. При повороте головы тоже самое. Когда запрокидываю, то слабее,  практически нет боли.
Что это, на взгляд профессионалов? Грыжа, защемление нерва? После обработки массажистом только участот стал болеть при надавливании.
Боюсь грыжи, поясничная есть, не хватало еще в шее. 
Что мне мазать, что делать?
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2011)

Зачем бояться и гадать, надо сходить к врачу.
Пока примите любое безрецептурное обезболивающее внуть и в виде  мази.


----------



## АлександрМ (30 Янв 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Зачем бояться и гадать, надо сходить к врачу.
> Пока примите любое безрецептурное обезболивающее внуть и в виде  мази.



Мне сейчас сложно ходить - разрыв мениска. И потом - любой врач на МРП направляет, поэтому лучше сразу на МРТ поеду, без потерь времени. А потом меня уже по кругу пустили с мениском, когда сам себя на МРТ направил, а врачи говорили "ушиб, МРТ не нужно".
Вы же симптомы грыж знаете, поэтому и спросил
Завтра массажист придет - можно обрабатывать это место?
Массажист говорит, что не грыжа, а "защемление нерва"


У меня Мази Траумель, Цель, Коллаген ультра, Долгит, Феброфид, Хондроксид.
Что мазать на позвоночник?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2011)

На грыжу не тянет. 
Обрабатывать, это массаж?
Массаж есть для каждого периода, у вас острый.
Покой и обезболивающее, вам нужнее.


----------



## АлександрМ (30 Янв 2011)

На грыжу не тянет. 

Спасибо! Обнадежили,  доктор! Настроение такое паскудное от сидения дома. С этими менисками по кругу пустили. Еще нехватало в шейном отделе грыжу. Скажите, а мазать что мне на позвоночник? Можно ли магнит на это место делать? Это все же защемление? Еще раз спасибо! Вы многим помогаете!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2011)

И мазать, и принимать и прикладывать. Все на больное место.

Повреждение мениска.
Представьте перелом кости-три месяцав  гипсе и почему=то смирненько лежим и ждем.
Повреждение мениска, заживает медленнее кости, последстий боьше, а хотим белать через неделю. А надо три месяца в гипсе.
Есть вариант. Операция и через месяц на работу.


----------



## АлександрМ (18 Фев 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И мазать, и принимать и прикладывать. Все на больное место.
> 
> Повреждение мениска.
> Представьте перелом кости-три месяцав  гипсе и почему=то смирненько лежим и ждем.
> ...



Массажист мне лечит и спину и колено
Гипс не нужен никакой


----------



## abelar (18 Фев 2011)

АлександрМ написал(а):


> Массажист мне лечит и спину и колено


Это еще что?! У нас в Питере водитель троллейбуса лечит рак и триппер! В стране , где медициной рулит бухгалтер, с лицом вокзальной прошмандовки, массажист - неплохой вариант!


----------



## Lari (18 Фев 2011)

АлександрМ написал(а):


> При наклоне головы как будто натягивается что-то справа. При повороте головы тоже самое. Когда запрокидываю, то слабее,  практически нет боли.



У меня при таких же симптомах врач направил на МРТ и был установлен диагноз: дискоз, стеноз, протрузии, остеохондроз 2 ст ШОП.


----------



## nneva (18 Фев 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Это еще что?! У нас в Питере водитель троллейбуса лечит рак и триппер! В стране , где медициной рулит бухгалтер, с лицом вокзальной прошмандовки, массажист - неплохой вариант!



Лучше не скажешь.


----------



## Lari (18 Фев 2011)

АлександрМ написал(а):


> ... сейчас сложно ходить - разрыв мениска. И потом - любой врач на МРП направляет, поэтому лучше сразу на МРТ поеду,



*АлександрМ*
Постарайтесь выложить снимки МРТ- Доктора форума посоветуют дальнейшее лечение


----------



## Ольга . (18 Фев 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> В стране , где медициной рулит бухгалтер



Зато селом рулит врач


----------



## Lari (18 Фев 2011)

АлександрМ написал(а):


> У меня Мази Траумель, Цель, Коллаген ультра, Долгит, Феброфид, Хондроксид.
> Что мазать на позвоночник?


*АлександрМ*
 Вам  в 2008 году ответили Доктора:
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum3/thread2771-5.html


----------

